# SNAP!!! That hurt.



## djt248 (Sep 20, 2013)

Coming off the squat rack and stepped on a weight left in the floor. Out of the gym for a few weeks with this one


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Sep 20, 2013)

Nasty! What a bitch.


----------



## DF (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn that sucks!


----------



## creekrat (Sep 20, 2013)

ouch.   that sucks dude


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 20, 2013)

Get that one better and work out the other one.

Were thay your weights laying in the floor or some metrosexual personal trainer on a fast routine?


----------



## djt248 (Sep 20, 2013)

Lol that's funny cuz it was a trainer helping a woman do some calf raises. Pick up your shit bro. He apologized but that doesn't help my ankle or back. I just about dropped 260lbs on my 180lb frame. Not a ton of weight but enough to hurt ya.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh snap... Snap.. Ice it nigga


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 20, 2013)

That's sucks man.  People need to clean up there shit......speedy recovery bro!


----------



## Jada (Sep 20, 2013)

That sucks!!!


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 20, 2013)

Is that broken or swollen?


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 20, 2013)

DUDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!! This shit pisses me off more than anything!!! F'ers leave weights all over the Fing place at my gym, I'm surprised I haven't been injured either but I always clear the area I'm working in first. Sorry your out for a while.


----------



## mistah187 (Sep 20, 2013)

I would have flipped the f out on that stupid a$$ trainer. Moron. Hope u recover fast


----------



## Seeker (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn dude that sucks.  Do the right thing and heal up fast


----------



## djt248 (Sep 20, 2013)

Just came back from the ortho and I'm officially out for a minimum of 6 weeks.


----------



## djt248 (Sep 26, 2013)

Umpa lumpa kankle.


----------



## djt248 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hard splint only. I opted out of the classic cast which I hate. At least I can shower without wearing a plastic bag.


----------

